# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  Ventolin -Steryd?

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam chcialbym sie dowiedzieć czy inhalator na astmę o nazwie ventolin jest sterydem? Chcialbym sie takze dowiedziec czy powoduje on tycie.Interesuje mnie także kwestia leku Seretide czy także nie powoduje tycia ? (przyjmowany raz na kilka dni)

----------


## nnn123

pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salbutamol

Więc wynika że nie.

Lekarz kazał tylko raz na kilka dni?

Astmę lepiej leczyć... A sterydy w aerozolu są w małej dawce gdyż działają miejscowo.

[Zaznaczam iż nie jestem lekarzem a niniejszy post jest moją prywatną opinią którą ustawowo można potłuc o kant d...]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ogólnie lekarz nie kontroluje już mojej astmy od 2 lat (chodzi o pulmonologa).Sterydy bralem przez okolo 2 lat praktycznie codziennie lecz gdy zobaczylem poprawę u siebie ( od okolo 10 lat moja astma nie jest juz tak silna jak w dziecinstwie,glownie wystepuje na tle alergicznym) postanowilem ze sprobouje ograniczyc dawkowanie steryd i zostane przy ventolinie doraźnie.Przestraszylem sie takze informacji w internecie jake czytalem na temat przyjmowanie glikosteroidow,a mianowicie zespolu cushinga itp.

----------


## nnn123

Zespół cushinga to bardzo bardzo bardzo rzadkie schorzenie z którym większość lekarzy spotyka się jedynie na studiach. A  przypadki egzogenne występują raczej jak ktoś bierze dużo za dużo w postaci tabletek. 100ug (0.1mg) prednizonu czy odpowiednika to jest tyle co nic, a inhalatory mają tego małe ilości. Proszę sobie porównać np. środki NLPZ bez recepty (przeciwzapalne, przeciwbólowe i przeciwobrzękowe) mianowicie ta sama substancja w tabletce i ta sama np. w maści czy płynie do gardła - różnica jest spora.

BTW. Równie dobrze, może Pan (zapewne) znaleźć informację że witamina C wywołuje kamienie w nerkach i po tym wykluczyć ją całkowicie - po iluś dniach załapie Pan sławną chorobę ze średniowiecza zwaną szkorbutem, nie wspominając o innych dolegliwościach.

W każdym razie, inhalator z sterydem choćby doraźnie jest wskazany, tzn żeby zawsze go przy sobie mieć.

[Zaznaczam iż nie jestem lekarzem a niniejszy post jest moją prywatną opinią którą ustawowo można potłuc o kant d...]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Inhalator mimo wszystko przy sobie zawsze mam.Dziękuję za uświadomienie mnie ,że inhalatory nie powodują pojawienia się zespolu Cushinga.A jak ma sie sprawa do przybrania na wadzę? Czy glikosteroidy powodują tycie? czy jednak nie?

----------


## nnn123

Z tego co się orientuję to niestety wszystkie tak. W bardzo małych ilościach (z dróg oddechowych do krwi) tycie jest bardzo małe, tyle co nic.

Sterydy są wyłącznie na receptę i lekarz ich nie wypisuje ot tak, tylko jak są silne wskazania i brak znaczących przeciwwskazań.

Jak się Pan ich obawia to Polecam film (thriller, komedia) "Pathology" z 2008 a dokładnie m.w. początek jak stoją nad martwym chłopakiem z astmą który przestał brać sterydy. Fakt, faktem gruby jak szafa trzydrzwiowa ale musiał chyba to łykać (tabletki) garściami i jadać ~30 hamburgerów na śniadanie.

A co do leczenia, to proszę słuchać lekarza. Jak powie żeby nie brać teraz sterydów to ich nie brać.

BTW. Równie dobrze można spytać czy jeden cukierek na rok spowoduje tycie  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozumiem.Sterydy przyjmuję obecnie bardzo rzadko (ostani wziew byl stosowany chyba 2 tygodnie temu ). Lekarze okolo 2 lat temu proponowal ich odstawienie lecz bylem w trakcie ich brania i mialem zaostrzenia choroby (m.insilne zapalenie pluc z odczynem spastycznym) Dlatego balem sie odstawienia gdyz stosując je czulem sie bardzo dobrze a bądź co bądź lekarz sprawial wrazenie osoby ktora ma podpisany kontrakt z jakims koncernem faermaceutycznym gdyż za wszelką cenę chcial mi wcisnąć preparat ktorego nazwy juz nie pamietam nie widzac juz nic innego poza nim a w momencie gdy odrzucilem jego propozycje byl bardzo znismaczony. Dziekuję za rozwiaznie wszelkich wątpliwosci co do przyjmowania sterydow (seretide). Może to i moja psychika po naczytaniu sie wielu informacji w internecie powodowala ten strach i lęk przed ich braniem

----------


## nnn123

Z lekarzami i firmami farmakologicznymi to jest dość częste i wręcz na porządku dziennym. Choć bywa całkiem na odwrót - ale ci się kryją żeby ww. firmy ich nie dopadły.

BTW. steroidy działają przeciwzapalnie (tak samo jak ibuprofen, leki na grypę etc) dlatego mogło to Panu wtedy poprawiać samopoczucie a nawet wspomagać leczenie. Aczkolwiek w takich sytuacjach proszę ich nie nadużywać. W ilościach większych niż "bardzo małe" osłabiają naturalną odporność organizmu. Lepiej wtedy ibuprofen, aspirynę/polopirynę etc - działają też przeciwzapalnie ale już nie tak bardzo immunosupresyjnie. Długo by na ten temat pisać.

PS. Następnym razem proszę pamiętać co lekarz wciska, a potem poczytać o tym (choć internet czasem kłamie, ale są też książki zatwierdzone przez izbę lekarską). Być może robi to w dobrej intencji  :Smile: 

[Zaznaczam iż nie jestem lekarzem a niniejszy post jest moją prywatną opinią którą ustawowo można potłuc o kant d...]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozumiem .Być może mógł mieć i w tym dobre intencje lecz ciężko mi to ocenić gdyż to jego zachwalanie tamtego leku i sposób namawiania mnie na niego był bardzo nie wręcz odpychający i na kilometr dalo sie wyczuć ,że coś tu nie gra (osoba wykonujaca spirometrie powiedziala ,ze wyniki nie są za ciekawe zaś lekarz twierdzil ze swietne i ze ten lek pownienem zdecydowac sie wybrać,lecz gdy powiedzialem ze moze innym razem wyglądał jakby ktoś mu dał przyslowiowo "w pysk" ). Sterydy jeżeli już to przyjmuję jeden wziew na dobę ,nigdy wiecej.Myślę więc ,że nie powoduje to zbytniego uszczerbku na zdrowiu w przypadku takiego stosowania

----------


## nnn123

Też tak myślę ale w razie jakiejś zmiany, zwłaszcza zaostrzenia -> konsultacja. Mocna duszność i słaba/brak poprawy po maksymalnej jednorazowej dawce -> 112. Ale to już chyba Pan wie.

Spirometrią można się pochwalić, niewiele na ten temat pamiętam ale mogę ocenić.

[Zaznaczam iż nie jestem lekarzem a niniejszy post jest moją prywatną opinią którą ustawowo można potłuc o kant d...]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Niestety nie wiem gdzie posiałem kartkę z wynikami spirometrii :/ A co do mojego leku seretide to przyjmuję 250 (250ug +50 ug) ,to dużo czy mało ?

----------


## nnn123

Nigdzie nie znalazłem porównania do prednizonu ani ile z tego dokładnie wchłania się do krwi (i nie zawsze tyle samo), bez tego nie powiem z dokładnością do trzech miejsc po przecinku  :Smile: 

mp.pl/artykuly/8844

"Pod tym względem wyraźną przewagę ma propionian flutikazonu, którego wchłanianie nie przekracza 1%"

Więc, przytyje Pan jakieś 1-10g w ciągu roku. Chyba że coś innego to spowoduje np. dieta i brak wysiłku fizycznego.

[Zaznaczam iż nie jestem lekarzem a niniejszy post jest moją prywatną opinią którą ustawowo można potłuc o kant d...]

----------

